

Fedora Cross-Platform Dist-Build Tool - maginnist
https://github.com/tylermaginnis/fedora_systems_administration

======
maginnist
Over the weekend, I reviewed numerous sources of documentation for the
subsystems in Fedora (past and present) that are responsible for building
distributions. Some systems administrators may prefer to dynamically build
their server distributions based on a script, the advantage being that the
servers can be dynamically set IP addresses and PXE-network-enabled boot ISOs
be spun, accessing kickstart files on a server.

However, the barrier for entry on these technologies is that the documentation
is gappy, and spotty at best. Please post any suggestions you have to my
script, bitbuild.sh. Currently, the kickstart file package manifest it builds
is broken; however, I would like to make it so it can spin EPEL and Fedora
ISOs successfully. I built this out on a Fedora 20 VPS, and next chance I get,
I will be building kickstart files for each dist I wish to target -- and
integrate functional dist-stubs into the existing codebase.

This system will also dynamically choose code repositories - however, some
derivations of the standard URL form exist. I intend on building out a repo
list for all dists I intend to target.

When EPEL and Fedora are covered, I will move onto complete tools for the
other free Enterprise distributions. So methods will exist in this code for
detecting on which dist of Linux this tool is operating.

Please give me a star or something on the repo and follow, any suggestions
appreciated. The tool is currently based on Pungi, Kickstart, and Anaconda.

